# Aquascape using HC



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

How about aquascape using HC, any pic you have to share?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

LOL 

poor lone cardinal 

sweet scape!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

The cardinal's got some shrimp companions.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is what im planning on my 20L, at first im thinking of Iwagumi style but the scape will be like plain field and i want something eyecathcing plant in the back, so i made a sketch of my own modified iwagumi style or just a scape

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/6264/20longgr5.png

What do you think guys, any suggestion will be appreciated and help me a lot on deciding the final scape. Thank you


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

You should find the right rocks first for your layout.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i found some rocks at Angel's aquarium (valley) and they look like the rocks that they used in iwagumi scape, anyway im not looking for the exact rocks, but some times im also thinking of just using some driftwood.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> You should find the right rocks first for your layout.


What kind of rocks did you use? All the places around me sell that Lava Rock and plain looking rocks. Nothing like I see in a bunch of tanks on here.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Intersting you should bring up rocks. 

I aquired a large amount of very nice rocks. I used them in a scape that had lots of wood and rock. In the end, all the rocks were hidden and most of the wood covered by moss. They mearly surved a suppord and "filler" if you will.

Lava rock is great for mosses that attach to surfaces.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i saw your scape gomer, and the tank is really amazing especially the HC, how you grow them like that?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ty. There is no secret to HC. Give it light, CO2 and ferts and it will thrive.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

xcooperx said:


> i found some rocks at Angel's aquarium (valley) and they look like the rocks that they used in iwagumi scape, anyway im not looking for the exact rocks, but some times im also thinking of just using some driftwood.


Angel aquarium in Rowland Heights?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah, i went there and saw some rocks, i also saw some at hacienda but not exactly as the rocks on Iwagumi scape


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Rocks are probably the most important part of an iwagumi scape. Like Gomer said though, depending on your scape and the plants involved, they need not be special because they will only be covered up once the plants grow out. With HC, since it's a carpeting plant, the rocks will have much more importance. It took me days to find the right rocks for my iwagumi at the local reservoir.

I like your proposed layout, however it's not a traditional iwagumi. Traditionally, iwagumi style tanks have only one species of plant and one species of display fish (usually a big school of tightly schooling fish). But what's the fun in following tradition and copying other people's tanks? I say stick with your design. It's almost like a Dutch version of an iwagumi! What size tank are you scaping?

Hopefully I will have some nice pictures to show in a few months once my HC spreads!

turtlehead: Wow, in such a small tank, that neon looks enormous, and the HC looks like glosso!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

the tank will be 20L, i have 1 Hagen co2 system do you think that would be enough or i need 2 of them (not planning to do bottle cause dont have any space) or purchased a Red Sea Co2 system the one that rated for 40 Gallon with small power head.

Kronik can you buy me a rocks that looks like on your 20L  PM me about that


----------

